# Take the A Train



## RRrich (Jul 3, 2008)

Last night Wifey and I were watching Turner Classic Network - and they showed "Reveille With Beverly" which featured cuts of Big Bands - including Duke Ellington playing Billy Strayhorn's "Take the A Train" The orchestral segment was preceded by a pic of streamlined diesel (I think) locomotive out in the country.

I was born and raised in New York City - and I know that _the A train is the fastest way to get to Harlem_, but I have never seen such a loco on the New York City Subway System.

It made me smile and I thought I would share.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 3, 2008)

RRrich said:


> Last night Wifey and I were watching Turner Classic Network - and they showed "Reveille With Beverly" which featured cuts of Big Bands - including Duke Ellington playing Billy Strayhorn's "Take the A Train" The orchestral segment was preceded by a pic of streamlined diesel (I think) locomotive out in the country.
> I was born and raised in New York City - and I know that _the A train is the fastest way to get to Harlem_, but I have never seen such a loco on the New York City Subway System.
> 
> It made me smile and I thought I would share.


I fondly remember the NYC Subway A (and more) trains But I seem to remember a cross country train also called the "A" train. Can anyone confirm this?

Aloha


----------



## RRrich (Jul 3, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> I fondly remember the NYC Subway A (and more) trains But I seem to remember a cross country train also called the "A" train. Can anyone confirm this?
> Aloha


But was the "A" train of your memories the "fastest way to get to Harlem"?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 5, 2008)

Hasn't the A-train subway always been an EMU?


----------

